# Blindschleiche IM Teich??



## macadamia (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, 
jetzt google ich schon eine ganze Zeit lang und komm nicht weiter. 
Wir haben Blindschleichen in unserem Garten, sie sind mir schon mehrmals bei der Gartenarbeit "über den Weg gekrochen"  und eigentlich glaube ich zu wissen, wie sie aussehen. Vor zwei Tagen sehe ich in unserem Teich eine, meiner Meinung nach auch Blindschleiche auf mich zuschwimmen, eine Weile am Ufer verharren und dann unter Wasser am Teichrand in einem Loch verschwinden. 
Soweit ja kein Problem ABER jetzt lese ich überall, dass Blindschleichen gar nicht ins Wasser gehen :shock Ist meine dann eine Ausnahme oder ist es doch keine Blindschleiche? 
Leider habe ich keine besonders guten Fotos machen können aber die "Schlange" war ca 20cm lang, fingerdick, grau und hatte keinerlei Zeichnung. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blindschleiche IM Teich??*

Die Fotos sind zwar nicht sehr scharf, aber ich würde auch sagen, dass das eine Blindschleiche ist. Vielleicht lesen ja nicht alle Blindschleichen ihre Beschreibung


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blindschleiche IM Teich??*

Habe schon diverse Reptilien, die Wasser gemäss Literatur eigentlich meiden sollten, im Wasser gesehen (z.B. __ Mauereidechse, Aspisviper). Eine Blindschleiche im Wasser überrascht mich deshalb nicht wirklich und ich finde dies auch nicht weiter problematisch - weder für den Teich, noch für das Tier.


----------



## Wild (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blindschleiche IM Teich??*

Selbst unsere Katze war schon im Wasser ;-)
Viele GRüße
Norbert


----------



## macadamia (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blindschleiche IM Teich??*

 danke schön für eure Kommentare, ich bin beruhigt und lass die Schleiche Schleiche sein, wenn sie sich auch im Wasser wohlfühlt, dann ist sie mir auch da willkommen


----------

